# Question about glasses for cross stitching



## lindelsue1954

Hi KPers,

I have a question and hope someone out there in KP land can answer it for me. I do cross stitch and would like to find some good magnification glasses so I can see the small (14ct. Aida cloth squares) easily. I currently use cheap dollar store reading glasses and they work o.k. but I still need to see a little more clearly. I currently have +3.25 reading glasses which I use to read and for the computer. For doing cross stitch, what would you recommend I use +4.00 or higher? I have bought online some of those clip on and flip up magnifiers you clip on your glasses that are suppose to magnify up to 2x, but all they did was make things fuzzy. I bought one of these magnifiers that you clamp on to your frame and it adjusts to see your stitches. Have any of you tried one of these? What do you other cross stitchers use to see your stitches? I do have a Michael's and JoAnn's nearby that take coupons. Any information would be helpful. I have quite a collection of cross stitch projects that I have not done and would like to do some of them. As soon as I get some of them done, I will post pictures of them.


----------



## annweb

I have used a magnifier that hangs around your neck but have you got a good light as that can make a big difference


----------



## BARBIE-s

Check in Books a Million also for their READING HEADLAMPS !


----------



## Fan

I have +4 glasses which work very well for me and I have used them for fine 18ct aida. If nothing else works see your optician for prescription glasses for high magnification. Look forward to seeing your finished projects best of luck.


----------



## Montana Gramma

lindelsue1954 said:


> Hi KPers,
> 
> I have a question and hope someone out there in KP land can answer it for me. I do cross stitch and would like to find some good magnification glasses so I can see the small (14ct. Aida cloth squares) easily. I currently use cheap dollar store reading glasses and they work o.k. but I still need to see a little more clearly. I currently have +3.25 reading glasses which I use to read and for the computer. For doing cross stitch, what would you recommend I use +4.00 or higher? I have bought online some of those clip on and flip up magnifiers you clip on your glasses that are suppose to magnify up to 2x, but all they did was make things fuzzy. I bought one of these magnifiers that you clamp on to your frame and it adjusts to see your stitches. Have any of you tried one of these? What do you other cross stitchers use to see your stitches? I do have a Michael's and JoAnn's nearby that take coupons. Any information would be helpful. I have quite a collection of cross stitch projects that I have not done and would like to do some of them. As soon as I get some of them done, I will post pictures of them.


4 is a lot of magnification, have you had you eyes checked for a stigmatism or near or far sightedness? Might be a combination of factors. A good light is worth its weight in gold and I use an Ott light by my hand work if it is black or linen tiny count.


----------



## cdanzinger

Two things,, first: do you have excellent lighting? That can make a huge difference! Also, with using the over the counter script at 3.25 you need to be having your eyes checked. You can get an eye exam fairly inexpensive now,, take script and go to Walmart and get a cheap pair of frames with reading script. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## lindelsue1954

Fan,

Thank you. I will try the +4.00. Unfortunately you can't buy them anywhere except online.


----------



## deshka

In my opinion you may need to see your ophthalmologist, because +4 is huge, I think that would make most people sick. When I had my first eye surgery the eye drs said to just buy the drug store reading glasses. I had never had a pair on, so started out with the +2, I nearly tossed my cookies right then and there. I had to get the 1.5 ones, but for the first time in my life I could buy store glasses and I had so much fun with them, all the fancies and all.. Your ophthalmologist will most likely have some ideas for you. I do 16 ct. cross st. with just my regular glasses.


----------



## martyr

deshka said:


> In my opinion you may need to see your ophthalmologist, because +4 is huge, I think that would make most people sick. When I had my first eye surgery the eye drs said to just buy the drug store reading glasses. I had never had a pair on, so started out with the +2, I nearly tossed my cookies right then and there. I had to get the 1.5 ones, but for the first time in my life I could buy store glasses and I had so much fun with them, all the fancies and all.. Your ophthalmologist will most likely have some ideas for you. I do 16 ct. cross st. with just my regular glasses.


One of the things you need to understand about "readers" is that you must have the item [book, needlework etc] within the right distance to your glasses to get the focus right. When I had my optometrist make me a pair of 'beading' glasses, he had me bring in a piece of work so that he could get the right magnification. Because I too wanted to get extra pairs[ fancy, crazy and all!! LOL] I asked him at the next check up what power I should get - he told me the equivalent to my prescription ones would be 1.5. I find it helpful to look for glasses with large lenses - not those half glasses. They are handy for some knitting, and sewing as well.


----------



## run4fittness

Oh dear, I use +1.75 when I need a bit of extra when cross stitching. I have found my Ott lamps made a huge difference. Using one right now with the laptop computer! Have you had your eyes checked recently? Progressive lenses are great now as opposed to the old bifocal lenses of yesteryears.


----------



## lindelsue1954

Thank you for all your help. I'll only be using the glasses for needlework not as reading glasses. Has anyone used the adjustable magnifier that you attach to your scroll frame and does it work? I've tried the magnifier you wear around your neck but it keeps slipping. I thought I would try some 4.00 glasses just for work on my cross stitch only and not as reading glasses all the time.


----------



## 121008

lindelsue1954 said:


> Thank you for all your help. I'll only be using the glasses for needlework not as reading glasses. Has anyone used the adjustable magnifier that you attach to your scroll frame and does it work? I've tried the magnifier you wear around your neck but it keeps slipping. I thought I would try some 4.00 glasses just for work on my cross stitch only and not as reading glasses all the time.


I have an Ott Floor Lamp that comes with a big magnifying glass attached. It works great!! I bought it from Amazon. I did not like the clip on magnifiers because they kept slipping. The lamp makes easy work of cross stitch, which I love doing!! I usually work on linen so I need all the help I can get!! 😃


----------



## flhusker

I have a magnifier that I've had for years. It's a frame that sits on my head with a magnifier that pulls down or up out of the way as needed. I wear glasses and while I sometimes need to magnify something ie don't want it to interfere with watching TV which is across the room. I think Michael's and Hobby Lobby carry them. Sorry I don't have a name for them and I don't know how to post a picture to show you what I mean.


----------



## emmas mom

I ordered glasses from Amazon that do flip down but not like the ones you just attach to glasses. They are more like a welder's eye shield, a bit cumbersome but it does work. You order based on the distance from your eyes to the project you are working on vs a specific strength.

I've also seen a light box you hold in your lap that helps you see the holes in the fabric, especially if it's a dark fabric. Works on lighter fabric too. It doesn't get hot so they say. You can find it at Herschners (spelling?)

Good luck.


----------



## Pamk

I use a floor model Ott lite (from Joannes or Michaels) with a magnifier on it. Works well for me....sometimes I use my cheap readers with this too.


----------



## martyr

Wow, what a lot of aides there are! surely we can all find something that will let us see what we are trying to do more easily and so continue to enjoy our passions. I'm going to check out some of these. :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## PittyPat

If you need this much magnification, it is time for an eye exam. Go right away, and ask about what you need to meet your needs. You may need a prescription instead of magnifiers.


----------



## lindseymary

[

I've also seen a light box you hold in your lap that helps you see the holes in the fabric, especially if it's a dark fabric. Works on lighter fabric too. It doesn't get hot so they say. You can find it at Herschners (spelling?)

It is called a LAPLIGHT,feels like a beanbag lap tray.You can get a similar effect by placing a bedside lamp on the floor when you are working on a dark material.A daylight bulb is a "must" for crossstitch. I wear prescription variofocal glasses,so can't help re. over the counter reading glasses.Lindseymary


----------



## Irene858

Look up "opti-visor" works great for extreme magnification


----------



## morningstar

annweb said:


> I have used a magnifier that hangs around your neck but have you got a good light as that can make a big difference


The above mentioned magnifier along with +3 glasses may be helpful, too. Your eye doc may have some helpful suggestions. Good light is a must, as annweb said. You don't have to buy expensive Ott lights. The same features are available in other brands for much less. It's the bulb that makes a difference. Hope this helps you enjoy your cross stitching.


----------



## augiesouth

Eye doctor evaluation if you haven't had one in a few years. Had cataracts removed & now can wear the cheap glasses as recommended by the doc.
Ott lights are great..check Big Lots if you have one nearby.
These floor lamps are about $39 and the table version about $29 as opposed to at a craft store where they are very expensive, even on sale & if the coupon works.


----------



## yona

Ott lamp helps a lot, especially w/the magnifying glass that can be dropped down.


----------



## BoBeau

The Magifiers and More store in Troy has the OptiVisor
http://www.ablezone.com/az.asp?q_gotoID=zmop-optivisor

The store offers 'try-on' selection in store and may be able to help you select the right light and visual aid for your cross-stitch.

The store is located on Rochester Road in Troy.

I hope you find the right solution and are able to enjoy your cross-stitching.


----------



## randiejg

I was never happy with the magnifier glasses. I do better with a good magnifier (either around the neck, or one that clamps onto the frame or is on a stand), and as others have said, really good lighting makes all the difference. 

There are lots of good lamps, like the Ott brand, or sometimes I use smaller LED lights to get bright light close up the the area I'm stitching. There are lots of these that clip right onto your stitching frame, and some have adjustments for how bright you want the light. My best solution is a craft light on a rolling stand that has one of those flexible necks to adjust where the light shines, and similar flexible parts with a magnifier lens and a big clip to hold your pattern. If you do a lot of stitching, it's well worth the price. The newer version of this lamp also has a tray to hold scissors, floss, etc.


----------



## not enough yarn

I think it's time for an eye exam. I'm very near sited and the last glasses I got I got a pair with the bifocal in them for reading. Hate them (long story)as I was trying to use them for cross stitching and gave up. They would work ok to read the pattern but had a hard time doing the stitches had to hold the material in a certain distance or it was blurry. Ended up putting glasses on to read the pattern then take them off to do the stitching. I gave up as it was a pain and I liked to work on the 22 count material. Good luck.


----------



## amberdragon

i have the same problem seeing my cross stitch....i use 2.5 magnifer reading lense....sometimes it they help and sometimes they don't...so i finally gave up and went to Staples and had the pattern enlarged to about double the size and also changed from 14 ct to 11 count fabric...no more trouble seeing...but of course the finished picture will be huge....oh, the price we pay to have fun.... think i might wall paper my bedroom with the finished dragon pictures.
Blessings


----------



## Debbystitchknit

I cannot use just reading glasses from the store. I have too much astigmatism, it distorts my vision. so a trip to eye doctor is in order just to make sure of what you need and maybe they have some other good ideas.


Montana Gramma said:


> 4 is a lot of magnification, have you had you eyes checked for a stigmatism or near or far sightedness? Might be a combination of factors. A good light is worth its weight in gold and I use an Ott light by my hand work if it is black or linen tiny count.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elfiestouch

You should see a Doctor and have your eyes checked. Buying glasses at Walmart or any other place without having them checked can really hurt your eyes. You might need a different prescription for each eye.
I just went to the Doctor and had my eyes checked and have a different vision in each eye. That makes a big difference in how you will see. Don't mess around and get your eyes checked. You only have one set and you need them for a long time.
Elfie


----------



## mombr4

What about a magnifier that goes around your neck. 

It is a Hands Free Neck Magnifier with Cord, have one or two of them here some where, use to use them all the time when cross stitching, but can't do it any more. Might be in one of the boxes of books and other cross stitch stuff waiting to be de-stashed.

It is quite handy and makes it so much easier to see the stitches.


----------



## jsmythers

I was so excited JUST to see responses. I thought cross stitch was a "thing of the past" - it seems to me that there is not nearly as much available as there was 10-12 years ago. I would love to find a "cross stitch paradise" (like Knitting Paradise). I knit and crochet, but I love to cross stitch too.. If anyone has suggestions about a "forum" I would appreciate having the information. Many thanks


----------



## EqLady

http://www.lssproducts.com/category/big-eye-lamps

This is what I have - it uses a high intensity bulb and the magnifying glass is distortion free. It's great!


----------



## southernyankee

An Ott light made all the difference for me. I use magnifier glasses and they help but an Ott light is absolutely necessary for me to do cross stitch. I also use magnetic place keeper to make sure I am on the correct line and place.


----------



## Cudley Gran

Hi from New Zealand. I have recently bought a cross stitch kit and find I cant see what I am doing through my ordinary glasses, so have recently bought myself some 3.75 glasses and they seem fine. The 4's were just not good. Happy stitching.


----------



## Grammy Toni

flhusker said:


> I have a magnifier that I've had for years. It's a frame that sits on my head with a magnifier that pulls down or up out of the way as needed. I wear glasses and while I sometimes need to magnify something ie don't want it to interfere with watching TV which is across the room. I think Michael's and Hobby Lobby carry them. Sorry I don't have a name for them and I don't know how to post a picture to show you what I mean.


Are these Mag Eyes by any chance? These flip up and have an extra set of magnifiers up to 10X for very fine work.


----------



## dunottargirl

I got prescription glasses for knitting and crocheting, and they are good for cross stitch too. I have tried the clip on ones, and it was more bother than they were worth. But it may depend on whether you wear glasses for reading or computer work anyway. I have a pair for reading as well. I used to have bilfocals till I had my cataracts removed


----------



## ptf12001

My Mom was an avid x-stitcher. She used a Dazor magnifying lamp. They come so that you can attach additional magnifiers. Just google Dazor.
Blessings, PT


----------



## Damama

deshka said:


> In my opinion you may need to see your ophthalmologist, because +4 is huge, I think that would make most people sick. When I had my first eye surgery the eye drs said to just buy the drug store reading glasses. I had never had a pair on, so started out with the +2, I nearly tossed my cookies right then and there. I had to get the 1.5 ones, but for the first time in my life I could buy store glasses and I had so much fun with them, all the fancies and all.. Your ophthalmologist will most likely have some ideas for you. I do 16 ct. cross st. with just my regular glasses.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
It could be cataracts.


----------

